# Unsubscribed to thread



## luvs (Dec 10, 2005)

i did this before on another thread, too. oops. 
it was barbara's 'difficult person to shop for' thread. could i be re-subscribed?
thanks!


----------



## MJ (Dec 10, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> could i be re-subscribed?
> thanks!


Yes, you can re-subscribe to that thread under "thread tools", then click on "Subscribe to this thread".


----------

